# Absolute best sidewalk snow blower?



## IMAGE

Hey Guys! :waving:
Wow it's the middle of July and I am back on Plowsite! (hard to imagine that bidding starts in a few weeks too!) I learned alot last yr and made some ok payup, well looking to expand obviously so I am in the process off building a second plow truck (K5 blazer), and adding a sidewalk only crew also.

Anyway, this post is to find out what you guys have found to be the absolute best way to clear large amounts of sidewalks? (lets forget about if it could make $$ in the summer, I want the best tool for removing snow from sidewalks)


Is it a small tractor with a front mount blower? 20-30hp diesel 4x4. turf or ag tires? example- Kubota / New Holland

A walker/navigater with a blower? (watched a walker in action clearing sidewalks last yr-- pretty efficient IMO)

Or is it an ASV RC30 with a 4' blower?

Sorry but Toolcats are out. (to wide @60", most condos/apts around here are -48")

Or something else I am leaving out?
I think the above would work great, but I want to do it right the first time. This would be a machine that is trailered from jobsite to jobsite, from 4 block condos up to large malls. The types of places you would be a (slow) fool to put a WB blower on.

Thanks guys! Enjoy your summer while its still here!


----------



## fulltiltwill

*walks*

I don't know if it is the best but what works great for me is my polaris 500 with a cycle county 48" blade. I do a lot of city walks and straight long runs, but still works ok in smaller tight walks. Only thing is that you have to plow with the storm. It can handle up to 6" just fine. Plus with the spreader salting is a breeze.


----------



## ABES

Kubota F series with cab/heat with outfront blower saves a lot of time and moves snow when a 4 wheeler is left spinning its tires.


----------



## IMAGE

fulltiltwill;563028 said:


> I don't know if it is the best but what works great for me is my polaris 500 with a cycle county 48" blade. I do a lot of city walks and straight long runs, but still works ok in smaller tight walks. Only thing is that you have to plow with the storm. It can handle up to 6" just fine. Plus with the spreader salting is a breeze.


Hey thanks fulltilt, but I will need a blower, can't use a plow in my application.



ABES;563029 said:


> Kubota F series with cab/heat with outfront blower saves a lot of time and moves snow when a 4 wheeler is left spinning its tires.


How do you like the outfront blower on a Kubota? Does it move as much snow as a rear 3pt would? I'm asking because my Kubota dealer says it's awesome, but I have never seen one while working.

Would you think the productivity is comparible to a skid with a blower?

Thanks!


----------



## ABES

IMAGE;563031 said:


> How do you like the outfront blower on a Kubota? Does it move as much snow as a rear 3pt would? I'm asking because my Kubota dealer says it's awesome, but I have never seen one while working.
> 
> Would you think the productivity is comparible to a skid with a blower?
> 
> Thanks!


It works awesome about 90% of the time. 2 years ago I was clearing miles of sidewalk with one and the snow was 4-5' deep and frozen heavy crap it clogged a lot and broke shear pins but it got the job done a lot faster than anything else could. A skid with a blower would def. be much faster but they can be to big for sidewalks a lot of time whereas the Kubota is about prefect.


----------



## IMAGE

ABES;563033 said:


> It works awesome about 90% of the time. 2 years ago I was clearing miles of sidewalk with one and the snow was 4-5' deep and frozen heavy crap it clogged a lot and broke shear pins but it got the job done a lot faster than anything else could. A skid with a blower would def. be much faster but they can be to big for sidewalks a lot of time whereas the Kubota is about prefect.


Which model are you using?

If I go with a skid it will be an ASV RC30 (30hp and 48" max width, so pretty small)


----------



## ABES

IMAGE;563035 said:


> Which model are you using?
> 
> If I go with a skid it will be an ASV RC30 (30hp and 48" max width, so pretty small)


Im not sure on hand I will double check when I go to the shop tommorow.


----------



## IMAGE

ABES;563036 said:


> Im not sure on hand I will double check when I go to the shop tommorow.


Cool Thanks Abes! 

If anyone else has input it would be greatly appreciated before I drop 10-20k


----------



## elite1msmith

what about a toro dingo? realy manuverable.. and could be handy during the off season? What do you do during the summer time? try to make use of ur equiptment year round...


----------



## IMAGE

elite1msmith;563044 said:


> what about a toro dingo? realy manuverable.. and could be handy during the off season? What do you do during the summer time? try to make use of ur equiptment year round...


I do lawn care and am getting into landscaping. I have use for any of the machines I mentioned during the summer, which is why I wanted to know which would be best for winter, because no matter what it will be used yr'round.

I almost laughed at you for suggesting the Dingo, until I looked it up on Toro's website. While I dont see this as a machine I would really want in the summer, I could use it some. It does look like a very good sidewalk snow machine. Do you use one? Does anyone else use one? The biggest draw back I see to it is the very slow ground speed 4.5 mph is the best I saw.

Thanks for the suggestion, it came out of left field for me, but it gives me more options which is great.


----------



## elite1msmith

4- 5 mph is crazy fast for clearing snow, especially with a snow blower.... i dont think with any machine, that ull be doning over 2 mph,,

a plow is a different story... The only reason i suggested it, i have a few tracots with blades on them,..which work good... But i think that having the manuverablity , and visablity is way better, something small that you can walk behind, and get up close to doors, and steps,...

Iv never used one in the snow, but im sure it would work, they have a blower option....

If you only needed a plow, we use older walkbehind mowers, and turn them into plows... worked well last season,... i think the guys did a better job with those than with the tractors, because they were not being lazy and sitting on a seat

and a machine for summer?????? Have you ever used one? id say one of the most productive, versital peaces of equiptment that you could ever have... flat out , i rent them all the time, to the point i need to just buy one..

great for small patio jobs, ponds, Moving nature stone around, getting in and out of back yards, with out damaging the turf.... moving big trees around, leifting old dead trees out... LOADING MULCH in wheel barrows, intalling side walks. Fence posts. i could go on and on


----------



## IMAGE

elite1msmith;563048 said:


> 4- 5 mph is crazy fast for clearing snow, especially with a snow blower.... i dont think with any machine, that ull be doning over 2 mph,,
> 
> a plow is a different story... The only reason i suggested it, i have a few tracots with blades on them,..which work good... But i think that having the manuverablity , and visablity is way better, something small that you can walk behind, and get up close to doors, and steps,...
> 
> Iv never used one in the snow, but im sure it would work, they have a blower option....
> 
> If you only needed a plow, we use older walkbehind mowers, and turn them into plows... worked well last season,... i think the guys did a better job with those than with the tractors, because they were not being lazy and sitting on a seat
> 
> and a machine for summer?????? Have you ever used one? id say one of the most productive, versital peaces of equiptment that you could ever have... flat out , i rent them all the time, to the point i need to just buy one..
> 
> great for small patio jobs, ponds, Moving nature stone around, getting in and out of back yards, with out damaging the turf.... moving big trees around, leifting old dead trees out... LOADING MULCH in wheel barrows, intalling side walks. Fence posts. i could go on and on


No I have never used one, but I say its not a machine I would want in the summer because i would rather have the RC30 vs Dingo in most summer situations. Still small enough but does just a little more. So if the RC30 and Dingo are similiar/same productivity in the winter, the RC would get a bit more use in the summer.

As for the speed. I dont mean the speed is a hinder for actual blowing, but for transport speed. Like when the sidewalks are across parking lots and decent distances away from each other (like a mall situation), where there is alot of moving time that is not actual use time.


----------



## elite1msmith

gotcha, well sounds like a good machine yo have picked out


----------



## IMAGE

I am not set on the ASV. If anyone has input comparing small tractors to small skids that would be cool.


----------



## Enzo

I use a 38 inch snow blower for the sidewalks. It can throw snow pretty nice, the only problem is loading and unloading it with the ramps.


----------



## JD Dave

ABES;563029 said:


> Kubota F series with cab/heat with outfront blower saves a lot of time and moves snow when a 4 wheeler is left spinning its tires.


We've used 2 F series for 10 years with a 5 ft power angle Kubota spring trip blade on them. We use to use 4 - wheelers but the guys couldn't run them for 12 hours straight. The Kubota's are very good in tight places and can carry alot of salt with a Snowex tailgate salter on the back. The blowers are much slower then a blade but area's in the snow belt will need a blower sometimes. You can find used F series fairly cheap unless you want to spend 20k new for this setup.


----------



## QuadPlower

I have a Suzuki mini truck with a blade on it. 4x4, heat, radio, 52” wide. You can see the truck at my web site listed below. It is the best sidewalk snow machine I have used, but you said you can't use a blade.

For the deeper snow I run a Kubota BX 2200 with a 50" front mounted snow blower. I also have a bucket, 3pt hitch rototiller, box blade, bush hog mower, sub soiler for it. Dollar for dollar it is better than the RC-30. 

I love the RC-30. Have rented one a couple of times for summer landscape work prior to having the BX. Here is what I like: Joy stick controls, tracks, lifting capacity. Here is what I don't like: Climbing in the cab, visibility, tracks, how far the bucket tilts back.

With the BX you can climb in and out from either side. You can see EVERY thing around you. They claim the lifting capacity is only 400 pounds, but it will lift more and in my line of work if you need to lift more than 400 pounds, you use the skid steer.

Scenario: Snow blowing sidewalk. Look up a head and there is a hub cap laying on the snow. With BX I drive up to it, Stop (some times dis-engage the blower) jump off the seat, walk to the hub cap, and toss it of the sidewalk, walk back, sit down and get going. With the RC every thing is the same, except you had better shut down the blower because you have to climb over it to get out. And it takes longer to do so.

If you can afford the RC. I would look at the snow blower for it. Is it ALL hydraulic or are there chains and shear pins. Is there a hydraulic pump in back to run the blower and another one on the side to run the auger? Or one pump in back and a chain or gear box to run the auger? Does it look solid enough? I guarantee you that you will be welding some part that is not strong enough to do all the work you want it to do. Do they offer a High flow hydraulic system. You will be pumping hydrauilc fluid for 8 hours (or as long as the job takes) so it might get hot. BX is PTO driven so that is not an issue.

If its all hydraulic and you like the RC and you can afford it, then I would get it. If it is not all hydraulic and your budget is a little lower, I would definitely look at the BX by Kubota.


----------



## QuadPlower

JD Dave, Those are nice machines. Do you use them for mowing also? I have considered them for both mowing and plowing for my landscape business.

It could have been the operator, but my BX with a blower ran circles around another guy with a blower in the F series last winter. I also think the steel on his shoot on the left side was bent, because he would go forward and it would slide to the right. Just what I saw.


----------



## ABES

JD Dave;563067 said:


> We've used 2 F series for 10 years with a 5 ft power angle Kubota spring trip blade on them. We use to use 4 - wheelers but the guys couldn't run them for 12 hours straight. The Kubota's are very good in tight places and can carry alot of salt with a Snowex tailgate salter on the back. The blowers are much slower then a blade but area's in the snow belt will need a blower sometimes. You can find used F series fairly cheap unless you want to spend 20k new for this setup.


JD that looks exactly like the one ive used. The blower is def slower than a blade but we have 2 4 wheelers with blades so the kubota is only used when the snow is really deep or drifted. we also have a power angle broom that we can use when there is a couple inches of snow its also usefull for cleaning sand from the grass in the spring. In the summer we have an aerator and a mower attachment for the front its got a lot of different uses.


----------



## elite1msmith

nice looking unit, iv used a deer 1445, those frount mounts work great


----------



## JD Dave

QuadPlower;563071 said:


> JD Dave, Those are nice machines. Do you use them for mowing also? I have considered them for both mowing and plowing for my landscape business.
> 
> It could have been the operator, but my BX with a blower ran circles around another guy with a blower in the F series last winter. I also think the steel on his shoot on the left side was bent, because he would go forward and it would slide to the right. Just what I saw.


We only use one of them to cut the lawn on our farm ffor 30 hours/year, there main use is to plow snow. The one have over 1000 snow hours on it and it's been a great machine. Can't comment on the blower because I've never owned one. The front mount blade and rear steer makes it a great unit for tight places. On open sidewalks like on roads, I'd probably go with something a little heavier.


----------



## musclecarboy

I used a 30" WB blower last year and see where it has its flaws. I did a few 24h shifts and it really isn't that bad.... or maybe its just because I'm 17. A dingo/tractor/ATV etc with a 48" blade would be killer. I'm looking into a 36" blower since 80% of the walks I do are 36" and it was a PITA to go back for the 2nd pass for 6".


----------



## IMAGE

Hey guys thanks for all the ideas in this thread. JD Dave The F series Kubota looks like it would be a great machine also. And QuadPlower thanks for the info about the ASV vs BX, that is some good stuff to think about.

I am glad I asked this question here, because now I have more options and insight which is great! Thanks Guys!


----------



## elite1msmith

hey just FYI , i talked to a friend of mine, athat has LOTS of tracked machines... good for traction, but they go thru them quick , each side on his CATs is about $4000. and he said if your gonna leave it parked outside, you need to drive it on 2x12 because the tracks will become frozen down , also neeed to keep the mud and ice out of them to avoid damage


----------



## IMAGE

elite1msmith;563897 said:


> hey just FYI , i talked to a friend of mine, athat has LOTS of tracked machines... good for traction, but they go thru them quick , each side on his CATs is about $4000. and he said if your gonna leave it parked outside, you need to drive it on 2x12 because the tracks will become frozen down , also neeed to keep the mud and ice out of them to avoid damage


Thanks for the info Elite. That makes sense about parking on the boards too, good thinking.


----------



## Brian Young

Well the best sidewalk tool is some one who will actually show up!!!!!!!!!! Are you talking large areas in one place or just a lot of areas on your route.We use snow blowers, Toro Powerlites, a Toro 24" and a Ariens 28" with a 9hp. One of our condo complexes is pretty much all steps and the Powerlite is great for that, the other condo complex is just wide enough for the 28" Ariens and the 24" Toro is great for both. If your in the market for a w/b snow blower I highly recommend the Ariens, we got dumped on last season with over 30" in 24 hours and people were burried and I mean burried! This Ariens though the snow probably 60ft in the air and over some one story buildings and didnt bog down once. If you need something bigger I have seen a Bombardier (might be spelled different), its a tracked unit with a fixed V blade, its about the size of a skid steer.


----------



## IMAGE

Hey Brian,

I am (or was-- i'll get to that) planning on something that will pull double duty:
1) Subcontracted out to the big guys with loaders that do places like home depot's and malls ( I have had some request for this because they sub all the sidewalk stuff)
2) Doing condo's where I am the main contractor
3) At some apartments that are sidewalk only and I would be the main contractor.

I would still have the toro 2 strokes for the narrow walkways and such.

But, after getting a phone call today saying it's time for me to deploy (again), I am really reconsidering if I want to expand out with the sidewalk only crew. If anything I may go with your idea about the WB blowers because its much less of a payment($none vs $400) while I am away, and it puts much less importance on the equipment to stay busy to make the payment.

edit: Oh, and was that Bombardier just a ATV with Tracks and a V-blade?


----------



## 18lmslcsr

2 - Toro 3650's thats it. Even with record snow fall last season. 2 - Back saver shovels. 1 - 06 Jeep TJ with blade. Worked pretty well. No trailer used, saved for very rare occasions. Bought new HF all aluminum carrier rack...it fits 2 - 3650's side by side. 

This year will be an asortment of new safety lights and undercarrage lighting.

God willing this will be the ninth season (Hope)...and each season I learn what works better to get the gig done faster.

C.


----------



## BK Hammer

We use two Toro Powerclears with 141cc two cycle engines. Cost me $1400.00 for both brand new. Pay $15.00 an hour for operators and charge $50.00 per hour. Best part-no transmission, no engine oil to check or change. Just mix gas and two cycle oil pull the cord and start clearing as fast as you can run. Plus they are light (I can pick mine up and deposit in truck over the bed rail) so you don't need ramps to take up space. I sware they clear snow faster than nearly any other blower.


----------



## elite1msmith

you know i have a couple of different toro blowers.... i wanted a snow commander :salute: good bye fare well, or so im told

but the most commonly taken machines for us are the smallest ones ... the power lights, no joke, im amazed at how fast they are , and how much snow they go thru

true about 4 passes to do a side walk, but its so fast, and never clogs, makes turns , heck even pick it up and bow steps with it at 38 lbs, can be loaded or unloaded all night in a truck 1 guy

but thats just what i see my workers take the most


----------



## T-MAN

If you have lots of walks to do and your looking at a dedicated machine, I would have to say Holder would be the king. If you got money burning a hole in your pocket thats the direction I would be looking. These are muni speced machines. When you start getting into big snow country (Sierra's etc.) these are the machines you see getting the job done. 
Nothing wrong with the others, but you did say you wanted the best.

http://www.holdertractor.com/240/main-240.html


----------



## justwheelit

4 local kids with no school the next day and 4 cheap single stage rubber impeller snowblowers and 5 gallons of 2 stroke can get some sidewalks done i a hurry


----------



## elite1msmith

i have a friend that works for a Muni.. they got this new zero turn mower by toro...its crazy the frame spits in half , and you take the tires off, and put tracks on it,,, then it has a plow ,fully hydrolic, and a cab


----------



## windrowsnow

i just looked at the ven-tracs....they are beasts. gas or diesel, liquid or air cooled tons of attachments all around a good all year machine. i would look into one of those plus you can do an enclosed cab with heat and all the goodies


----------



## NoFearDeere

All you need is a X700 or 400 series John Deere Tractor with a two stage snowblower. Make sure you get one of the fuel injected or diesel models and those things are unstoppable. I have my X720 with a 47" Two Stage Snowblower and can go through 12" no problem and launch it 25 feet. Slap a cab on one and if you have a newer model tractor, you can put a little 12V heater in the outlet and your good to go. You could probably get everything used and ready to go definetaly under $10K. JMO :salute:


----------



## keitha

*Jd Compact Diesels*

Take a look at the JD line of Compact tractors.
http://configurator.deere.com/servl...=cceTractors&futureProduct=false&gmtOffset=-5
The prison I worked at had/has two JD 755 w/ cabs front blowers and
rear mower decks. Even with the inmates running them one lasted 
15 years then the hydro went and the other is still going at 18 years.


----------



## purpleranger519

If you have lots of sidewalks and I mean LOTS, cause thats what it would take to justify the price, but the polartrac by Toro is awesome. http://www.toro.com/grounds/mower/trim/gm7200/snow_intro.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Image -

My ASV dealer here in North Branch said do NOT use the machine for snowplowing, you'll tear the tracks off VERY quickly.

I was talking to him about leasing some for a large Fleet Farm I was going to bid on, but he said he won't even give me a price on it, and this is a dealer I've bought $200,000 worth of equipment from in the last 7 years.

The Toro machine that splits in 1/2, is not all it's cracked up to be. 

I've been to MTI, the distributor here in MN, next to where they're made, and 2 of the muni's that I do work with have them. There's numerous problems with them. 

Sure it's nice when it's 80 out and you're mowing, but image sitting on a ZTR when it's -20 and blowing like it does in Fargo.

I agree with looking for a JD1445 with a cab, a Kubota F series or a Toro 4100 that you can put a blower / broom on the front of.

Personally I'm partial to the Toro 3650, but I see they've changed to a Power Curve 221 I believe.


----------



## goatboy1

Have a look at ventrac...


----------



## Luther

goatboy.......you do realize you are digging up years old threads that have already lived their life.....right?


----------



## ajslands

Lol :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## csi.northcoast

bombardier sw 48 hands down. goes through anything


----------



## goatboy1

*old threads*



TCLA;1100385 said:


> goatboy.......you do realize you are digging up years old threads that have already lived their life.....right?


yeah I know ...must be getting older....


----------



## JayD2

purpleranger519;579022 said:


> If you have lots of sidewalks and I mean LOTS, cause thats what it would take to justify the price, but the polartrac by Toro is awesome. http://www.toro.com/grounds/mower/trim/gm7200/snow_intro.html


That is way cool! how much was it?


----------



## mross350

We use a 2305 John Deere compact tractor, Cab, heat, radio, 47" snow blower, or 54" blade, we can change back and fourth wether it is deep or not. It works great, we put a box blade on the rear that is handy also. We can also use it in the summer mowing, loader work, aerating, seeding, etc. We use it on drives also, we do about 100 drives and about 2 miles of sidewalk each time it snows.


----------



## QuadPlower

I have since dropped the Quad and the Kubota and have a Trackless. VERY cool, powerful, and efficent machine. 50" snow blower, 18mph, cab, etc.


----------



## JayD2

QuadPlower;1101650 said:


> I have since dropped the Quad and the Kubota and have a Trackless. VERY cool, powerful, and efficent machine. 50" snow blower, 18mph, cab, etc.


You have a pix of it?


----------



## BOSS TOY

I use a Honda 32" snowblower is has been amazing, I know honda has a biger one for about $7500 it must be quite a machine.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;563067 said:


> We've used 2 F series for 10 years with a 5 ft power angle Kubota spring trip blade on them. We use to use 4 - wheelers but the guys couldn't run them for 12 hours straight. *The Kubota's are very good *in tight places and can carry alot of salt with a Snowex tailgate salter on the back. The blowers are much slower then a blade but area's in the snow belt will need a blower sometimes. You can find used F series fairly cheap unless you want to spend 20k new for this setup.





JD Dave;563142 said:


> We only use one of them to cut the lawn on our farm ffor 30 hours/year, there main use is to plow snow. The one have over 1000 snow hours on it and it's been a great machine. Can't comment on the blower because I've never owned one. The front mount blade and rear steer makes it a great unit for tight places. On open sidewalks like on roads, I'd probably go with something a little heavier.


You said it! Thats no typo...you said it 2 x!


----------



## QuadPlower

Here ya go.


----------



## Luther

Quite the contraption...looks like a beast. Should be very productive on massive walks.

So what's your new screen name going to be since you're dropping the quads?


----------



## TPC Services

50 latin's dress with lots of harm cloths, an hand shovels!! (LOL):waving:


----------



## JayD2

QuadPlower;1102592 said:


> Here ya go.


Oh wow, that thing is a beast!


----------



## grasskeepers

i have a 42 inch plow on my daul hyro walk behind mower was fast on side walks almost to fast and cleared the side walk in one pass, i'll try to get some pics this week


----------



## JayD2

grasskeepers;1108695 said:


> i have a 42 inch plow on my daul hyro walk behind mower was fast on side walks almost to fast and cleared the side walk in one pass, i'll try to get some pics this week


That would be cool, I would love to see the pix....


----------

